# Portugal Carlsberg Cup matches 14th January



## A_Skywalker (Jan 13, 2009)

Nacional v FC Porto
 14/01/2009 16:00 GMT
  3.75 3.15 1.95 statsAll Bets (30) 
Setubal v Academica
 14/01/2009 18:00 GMT
  2.20 3.00 3.20 statsAll Bets (28) 
Belenenses v Guimaraes
 14/01/2009 18:30 GMT
  2.30 3.10 2.90 statsAll Bets (29) 
Benfica v Olhanense
 14/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  1.20 5.50 10.00 statsAll Bets (25) 
Maritimo v P.Ferreira
 14/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  1.65 3.40 5.00 statsAll Bets (31) 
Rio Ave v Sporting CP
 14/01/2009 20:45 GMT
  5.50 3.40 1.60 statsAll Bets (31)


----------

